# Pump track soil



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

I am going to be building a pump track in my backyard and am going to have to order dirt in for the job. Before I go and do this though I want to find out what the best mix of soil is for this type of job.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I am also about to be ordering dirt in for my pump track. From what I understand the more clay content the better. 

I know a few people here that have used baseball diamond clay and it makes for a killer pump track but gets a little pricey. If I didn't have a budget I would go with that. Since I do have a budget im getting loam with high clay content.


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

I appreciate that answer. I live in Phoenix Az so I figure getting loam with a high clay amount should not be a problem.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Pretty much depends what sort of climate you live in. If you live in a wet climate you'll want it to drain well while still having a bit of clay, but if you're from a dry climate go for maximum clay and get it as sorted as you can while it's wet.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Just be sure to get the filtered stuff so you don't have rocks to deal with. Ask the guys at Rage where they got their dirt, the new version is super smooth and fast.


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

kenbentit said:


> Just be sure to get the filtered stuff so you don't have rocks to deal with. Ask the guys at Rage where they got their dirt, the new version is super smooth and fast.


I still have not ridden the newer version of the track but it does look like it has better flow to it. I will ask them for sure thanks for the advice.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Baseball diamond dirt is a pleasure to work with. Shapes nicely, no rocks, dries solid. The top inch or two gets pretty worked by rain/sun cycles but if you stay on top of it during the spring it will last all year.

The downside is definitely the price. You can spend up to a G to build a decent sized track.

Here are a few pics that span from 2 years ago to just last week. The track was never rideable last year because we did tons of landscaping, added walls behind the big berms (to reclaim some yard space) and built up a raised garden on one end. Also wrapped the flagstone completely around the deck. The desert-unfriendly grass is gone and replaced with track crossovers and xeric plants, should be rad looking in a few months. Most of this is visible in the panorama. By the time all that was done I just didn't have the enthusiasm it takes to keep a track in good condition.

But this year it's on.









And one of Chuky at Err's track


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn JMH, with a little bit more work that yard is going to be sweet!

I have ten acres (do you 'meri-cans use acres?) at home in Australia begging for a 4x track, set of DJ's, a big pump track and maybe even a mini DH course. It's a hell of a lot easier just getting on a chairlift every day up here in Whistler though!


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

jasevr4 said:


> I have ten acres (do you 'meri-cans use acres?) at home in Australia begging for a 4x track, set of DJ's, a big pump track and maybe even a mini DH course.!


We do. But we don't understand what an acre is. Buy me a plane ticket?


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

JMH said:


> Baseball diamond dirt is a pleasure to work with. Shapes nicely, no rocks, dries solid. The top inch or two gets pretty worked by rain/sun cycles but if you stay on top of it during the spring it will last all year.
> 
> The downside is definitely the price. You can spend up to a G to build a decent sized track.
> 
> ...


Wow, I have never seen a backyard with a track in it that looked that nice. Track looks like it flows well too.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Kinda feeling some yard envy now...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

IrSc said:


> Wow, I have never seen a backyard with a track in it that looked that nice. Track looks like it flows well too.


Thanks guys! It's not the most playful track in the world but it's flowy and fun. It's small and goes uphill, so speed is kept down a bit and there isn't much potential for gapping rollers or taking unique lines yet. I am working on getting some good crossover options and bigger bigness in there. That super-tight corner on the flagstone is now about a foot deeper and a lot steeper, so that should help preserve some speed.

Keeping it sexy-looking is a high priority as the builder AND the home-owner. Plus we are into growing food and gardening as much as riding the track, so the coexistence is going to be awesome. If you crash into a bush, you can grab a quick tomato before you start up again.

JMH


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

I grabbed a couple different types of dirt from around the valley... one from a house that looked like it might have been an old orange grove back in the day (was like power when dried) and some from a construction site in North East Mesa which was basically desert dirt with tiny bits of crushed granite. 
Desert dirt is perfect IMO... its just like baseball diamond clay and drys like cement if you do it right.... soak the hell out of it, pat it with a flat shovel to let just the top layer become sloshy, mold it to how you want it then the next day it'll be perfect


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

IrSc: Watch your dirt type if you have it delivered. I made the mistake of ordering "screened fill dirt" from my local trucking company and spent days picking out rocks and gravel. Plus the clay content was way too low so it was tough to work with. If it's at all possible, go down to the yard and pick out dirt with no rocks and as much clay as possible. Our soils suck around here so there wasn't much choice with the clay content but in retrospect, I wish I had spent extra and had better soil brought in from further away.

Damn JMH, that's a sick little track! I moved from my huge property to this little space so I'm struggling to figure out where to put a new track. That's pretty inspiring! My skills have been going to crap without the track to ride everyday, I gotta get on it...


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

JMH said:


>


I want to make one of these tools. I might as well start a new thread, instead of hijacking this one.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

PapaSmurf99 said:


>


So you DO know what one looks like?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

DeadlyStryker said:


> I want to make one of these tools. I might as well start a new thread, instead of hijacking this one.


You don't have to make one, McLeods are available at bigger garden stores. This one IS home-made though with a removable aluminum handle and a tougher heavier base.

JMH


----------



## alpinestar31 (Jun 23, 2011)

Man those pics are super super awesome. Great job


----------



## alpinestar31 (Jun 23, 2011)

Who was the builder?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JMH said:


> You don't have to make one, McLeods are available at bigger garden stores. This one IS home-made though with a removable aluminum handle and a tougher heavier base.
> 
> JMH


man that is sweet


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah 'Oregon red'....like fine wine, one sip and it's wet.I got a kicck ass p-ttrk and had to give up on our so cal sand and git real dirt, it made big differance in mph.


----------



## no3ffect (Oct 9, 2009)

Stay away from swelling clays like kaolinite they will destroy your track when it gets wet them dries.


----------



## Tam Tours (Nov 8, 2007)

60/40 clay/sand mix is the best. I have also seen clay with crushed granite, but have no experience with it. Re-working it after it hardens may be difficult.


----------

